# Spiritual Martial Arts



## Sotapanna (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I really want to share this video with the martial arts community. It is a short talk by my teacher about some of the deeper aspects of the arts. I wish everyone the best on the Way.
-Tom


----------



## never-finished-learning (Feb 7, 2014)

great vid. made a lot of sense


----------

